# Condor pressure switch



## tunnelgas

I have used the internet with no luck but am looking for a Condor MDR 11/11 replacement pressure switch for a 60 gallon Kobalt stationary compressor. Can anyone help point me in a direction where I can purchase one?

Thanks in advance,
Steve


----------



## rhenning

Were it me I would try going through Kobalt. They put their name on it so they should be able to get you parts for it. Roger


----------



## tractornut

Google grainger they should have it or possibly northerntool.com I'd give you the links but I'm on here using my phone at the moment


----------



## Roadlizard7

You can contact Condor direct to find out where you can get one. (704) 544-8847.


----------

